# question?



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my girlfriend is going in to be a certified armed security guard and i was wondering what you guys thought would be a good caliber and brand for her to shoot. a couple of people have told me either a 40 cal. or a 9mm. i don't know much about hand guns so any imput would be great.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

A 9mm is plenty Ryan.

It's cheap to shoot too.

Listen to me for once!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I imagine she isn't a very big girl so recoil might be an issue if you get something really big. This may be one of the few times that a female wants something smaller. oke:


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a Springfield XD-40 and my wife (small girl) loves to shoot it. I think you will find the .40 cal a much better knockdown gun. :strapped:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

ya, im sure a lot of people wont agree with me on this, but i think a 38 special with some good bullets would do the trick, maybe some hollow points, which, wait, no, do they have to use FMJ'S because of nato regulations or do nato regulations apply, better go with the good ole 9 or the 40


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I am not impressed by the 9mm. Inless so spend a $1000 on a gun that shoots it is pointless to get one.. I have had a Ruger and a Hi-Point 9mm and the caliber just cant get it done. In the accuarcy or the killing power..I have shot rabbits and other critters with it and it just doesnt get it done.. I have heard that the military is going to go away from using it too...From what i heard it just didnt perform well over seas this last year.. I dont know what caliber i would go with, but i know it wouldnt be the 9mm...I would think the .38 special would be good.. They shoot well out of my .357....and they are very acurate. And hit **** like a brick wall...I would be picky with something that could very well save my life some day. Thanks a lot..
Michael
Jay
McNeal


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Caliber means very little here - Who is going to train her? What type of gun is she being trained with? Auto? Revolver? If she ever needs to defend herself, training will mean 100 x more than having "the magic caliber".

Don't even consider anything with a manual safety anymore. IMHO, the best is Sig 226 or 228(9) with the new K trigger. Second, Glock, and they offer greater choices to fit her hand better. Caliber is almost inconsequential after this (and 9 x19 is perfectly fine IMHO).

M.


----------



## cannon643 (Nov 19, 2002)

I have to agree that training and practice will be much more important than a practicular caliber. I carry a gun everyday as a police officer and it is a Glock 22 .40SW. I have shot and owned many different handguns and think the Glock is a great gun and feel that it might be appropriate for your girlfriend in either 9mm or .40 SW. I work with several female officers and they carry Glock 23's in .40 SW (issued by the dept.) A model 19 in 9mm would also be a good choice. Glocks are very reliable, lightweight and not overly expensive. In fact if she is going to work for Security company similiar to a armoured car service, she may be able to buy it from a public service supply company and save a bunch. (Streichers of Mpls sells glocks for $440 to security/police). Also Sig Sauer, Smith and Wesson make very good handguns. Personal prefernce is to stay away from Ruger and Beretta semi's. Have had problems with Ruger's reliablity and Beretta's are heavy as a boat anchor. Just my two cents though. Most important thing is to make sure she gets a gun she is comfortable with, that she is taught by a instructor, and that she practices. Any questions drop me a line.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

.40 smith and wesson
Glock
:sniper:


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

A Glock Model 19 would probably be a perfect size gun for her Ryan. With jacketed hollow points I bet it would put the hurt on a lot of things.

But realisticly, you will have a zillion opinions on this one and no one will no the RIGHT answer.
As for knockdown power, like there's a difference between the .40 and the 9mm. Someone shot with either one isn't going to get blown back like in a Lethal Weapon movie. It matters more where the bullet goes. A.22 to the eye is far more deadly than a .45 to the toe.

Here's a good idea, how about a stun gun and some pepper spray.
She'd probably be better with that.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

What if you took her to a range and let her shoot several differnt handguns of differnt makes and calibers and let her choose which one she feels the most comfortabl with and likes the best.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Another thing to consider is weight. You may not think a few ounces would make much differance, but it will. This gun will be carried much more than shot. It still has to function, but weight is going to be a factor. Is there a list of chamberings tht are acceptable, or can she cary anything that she wants? A good compromise is the S&W ladysmith that can be found in 9mm and 40s&w. My pick would be the 40 but, either will do fine for her needs. This is a lighter weight gun and smaller griped for smaller hands. If a sullsized gun is required, then the Glock is my pick, but if I had to cary a gun all day, I would go for the single stack clip unit and in 45 acp. If you want just plain simple, get a S&W 15 in 38spl with 4 inch barrel, and be happy. I guess a model 19 with 4 inch barrel would be ok too, shoot 38's for practice, and 357's for cary.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Depends on what she can use.....auto or revolver.

In auto, at least a 9mm....I'd prefer the 40 cal

In revolvers, I'd say a 38.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

> If you want just plain simple, get a S&W 15 in 38spl with 4 inch barrel, and be happy. I guess a model 19 with 4 inch barrel would be ok too, shoot 38's for practice, and 357's for cary.


If you want to shoot a 357 round, you must have a 357 gun, right?

You can shoot 38's in a 357 but I don't think you can shoot 357's in a 38.....


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

You are correct, you can fire 38's in a 357, but not 357 in a 38. The S&W 15 is chambered in 38 only. The S&W 19 is built on the same frame as the 15, but is chambered in the 357. To me, the K-frame is one of the best feeling for smaller hands. The M-19 will give you all the power that the K-frame will handle in the 357. In fact, I think that S&W recomends that you don't feed it a real steady diet of hotter 357 loads. Sorry if my post above caused any confusion, I knew what I was thinking, but most of the time other don't.


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

:wink: just get ur freaking gun that can kill the big bears that try to rob the stores like the 500 s&w magnum id bet she dont even pull trigger they look and run plus just get her some bowling grloves that brace ur wrists and she'll do fine or if u give her mace its just as good as a 9mm


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Yup, go with the 500 smith&wesson.  :strapped: :strapped:


----------



## BedlamX (Jan 12, 2005)

Unless she wants an auto. Then try the desert eagle in .50AE.

Great stopping power...and you can always smash someone's skull in with that massive chhunk of steel  .

Glock seems OK (even if I don't personally like 'em) and the new Springfield XD also seems to be a decent weapon (although I have not gotten to shoot one yet). I'm an H&K nut, so any of the USPs are excelent weapons...but they cost so bloody much!!!

Best to find something that just feels "right" to her. I, personally, like the .40S&W round to most others on the market today. I've found that the balance between recoil, knockdown, and penetration in that round is fairly tough to beat. .357 SIG is also a decent round, but a bit too expensive for me (spent all my money on the USP  ).


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Personally speaking, if i were a security guard I would want nothing less than a .45 ACP. For revolver I'd go with a .357 or maybe even a .41 magnum.

However, I'm a 6'1 240 pound man with a redicilous tolerance for recoil.

My recomendation for your girl friend is a full size semi auto in .40 S&W, look at Ruger, Beretta, or Sig, I wouldn't trust my life to a Glock. If recoil is a major issue, you could use a 9mm, but personally I wouldn't trust my life to a 9mm either.

For a revolver, look into a the Smith & Wesson Model 10, in .38 spcl.

For a back-up gun the .32 ACP is very nice, light, easily concealable, and loaded with Remington Golden Sabers, packs a real punch at close range, with very little recoil.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

.357? .44 Mag? Oh, come on...

...look, .38+P will stop anyone. I know this because my dad was a cop for 30 years, half my friends are cops, and I've seen what that particular load will do.

Revolvers chambered for .38+P still go pretty cheap, and you can load it with regular .38 for practice most of the time.

As for all that nonsense about lightly-built shooters not being able to handle magnum handguns...look, I weigh 130 tops, and I can shoot .44 mag all day with no problem. My girlfriend is only 100 or so, and she can do just the same. It's all about technique.

I'd go over to the packing.org website, and maybe glocktalk.com, too. You'll find a lot more cops on those sites, and that's who you really want to talk to.


----------

